# Do you have a drivers license/drive a car?(For people of driving age)



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have a drivers license/drive a car(For people of driving age)?

I don't drive or have a drivers license.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm 35 years old and have been driving for about 17 years.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I've had my license since I was 19.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Got mine when I was 23 after being pulled over for an expired registration and driving without a license. I had been driving for 2 years.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. I didn't get my G1 (learner's permit) til I was 19 and I didn't get my full licence til last summer, around my 24th birthday. But at least I have it now.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes/Yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes. I drive machines that kill nature to get me places faster and easier. Trees and small wildlife are so overrated. Me and my machine will be there at quarter of five.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes. I drive machines that kill nature to get me places faster and easier. Trees and small wildlife are so overrated. Me and my machine will be there at quarter of five.


Thank you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Heck no. SA really affects me when it comes to driving. But I hope to try again to get behind the wheel soon...ish. This year. Probably.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

yes 'n yes


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

No, due to phobia related to my SA. Stuff like finding the right time to turn while cars are behind me waiting would give me a panic attack. 

Or, I guess alternately I can say, "The more you drive, the less intelligent you are."


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No - I tried several years ago, even went to driving school and had an instructor. It didn't work out and I haven't gone back for it. I'm just not a driver (largely due to SA). Maybe in the future, we'll see.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

Yup, got mine when I was 16.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I think I started driving when I was 17. I'm amazed that I made it through the experience, thinking back on it. It was extremely stressful. I could have easily turned out to be one of those people who don't drive.

Also, it seems like "normal" kids have their parents start teaching them to drive in their early teens, so by the time for driver's ed they don't really have to learn anything and just concentrate on passing the tests.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

mountain5 said:


> Also, it seems like "normal" kids have their parents start teaching them to drive in their early teens, so by the time for driver's ed they don't really have to learn anything and just concentrate on passing the tests.


Mine didn't care to teach me when I was in my teens, but by the time I was 20 the whole family wouldn't get off my back about not learning. It's something that would make my life hundreds of times easier, but I can't bring myself to try. Whenever I tell someone I don't drive, they react like I've murdered someone. "What?! _Why?!!_"


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I got my license at 18. Wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes, got my permit at 17 & license at 18 but dont drive much at all anymore


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I got my license at 16 and I have to drive pretty much everyday. I suck at driving though, thank god for AAA and my local auto body shop.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

no, i'm currently working toward a permit. at this point i've simply lost interest. it's not "fun" any more, it's more something i have to do because i know my parents won't be driving me forever. so i'm finding it very hard to get motivated. i'm also scared.

i think it's a better idea to get it when you're younger.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, and I almost got into a major accident today when somebody coming the opposite direction spun their car sideways into my lane and I had to slam on the brakes and swerve off the road.

I got my license when I was 16 but literally never drove anywhere until I turned 18.


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yea I got my license when I was 17 out of straight peer pressure.. I was A senior and everyone was driving I hated the thought of still being on the bus. I have A car but it's not like I use it often or anything.... I have SA on the road too I had to buy A GPS because I hated not knowing where I was going then looking like an idiot if I made A bad turn or too many U-turns. 
I also feel like people stare at me at stop lights which sucks ***


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nah. i like to walk/take public transit and i have better things to spend my money on.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Yep, ever since around 18.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Got my license a few days after I turned 16, so nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Car yes .
License no unfortunately.
I only have a provisional license at the moment.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

No, it's way too expensive for me to learn at the moment and I could never afford a car or especially insurance and petrol/gas. Also I'm so anxious in general that I don't think I'd be able to do it. I have a hard enough time walking around without getting anxious and/or lost.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I do though I didn't get it until I was 20 or 21 I can't remember. I got my Permit and took Driver's Ed in school when I was 17 then just never got around to getting my license. I had nowhere to go and I did, then my mom or brother would drive me. I had to get it for college though.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I've had a car since the first day of summer (day it was purchased, saved up a year for it...I didn't want a car payment)
I've had a license for about 4 months now, and all I've really done is drive back and forth to work (on alternating weeks no less). I don't like driving, which is probably why it took so long to learn (got it almost exactly 5 years after I got my permit). Then again, I've always been reluctant to try things like that (stuff I don't think I'll be good at).


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes - I passed my test first time in September 2007 
I did have a car but had to sell it earlier this year due to financial issues.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't have money for driving school so I'm waiting until I turn 18.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nope, but I'm finally gonna go for it very soon, so if things go as planned I'll hopefully have my license before this summer.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had my permit since I was 16, took my 5 hour pre-licensing course in January 2007 which expired after one year, and re-attended the course a week ago. Now all I have to worry about is having the guts to go for my road test before that certificate expires as well.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, when I was 16. I really want to live in a city someday where I can just use public transportation, though.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, I love driving. Fast. Although it's not so much fun in the winter. Damn ice.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nope. I took (and passed) driver's ed when I was in high school, but have never made a serious attempt at getting my license. I highly doubt I ever will.


----------

